# sidearm carrying



## mrblugil (May 2, 2002)

can I take sidearm in the bush when I take the dog for a run?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Do you have a CPL.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

bigcountrysg said:


> Do you have a CPL.


The CPL makes absolutely no difference. If you don't have a CPL- don't carry concealed. 

And...
Page #10 of the 2006/2007 guide states "A hunting license is not required for carrying a pistol for personal protection by a camper, hiker or person *engaged in other recreational activity* if there is no attempt to take game."

A CPL is not automatically a requirement for a person who wishes to protect themself. So...you should be good to go...


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

lang49 said:


> A CPL is not automatically a requirement for a person who wishes to protect themself. So...you should be good to go...


A CPL is not a requirement for anyone wishing to protect them self.

A person needs the CPL if carrying concealed on public or private property that is open and accessible to the public. The person walking the dog would not need a CPL to carry concealed if on their own property or on property that they are renting or leasing.

It is a very confusing subject to discuss. Several excellent threads have appeared in this forum. Also, look into the subject on the other Michigan based gun rights message boards.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

mrblugil said:


> can I take sidearm in the bush when I take the dog for a run?


Wow...you guys will all make great politician one day... :lol:

The answer to the question as asked is YES! The only way that answer might be No is if "the bush" was not state land, or land owned by the individual asking the question...

We don't need to make this more complicated than it is...


----------



## mrblugil (May 2, 2002)

should have been more clear,it is state land an since I just bought it thought as long as I was going "up north" that I would run a few rounds thru it,nothing concealed an not shooting any "game"


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

lang49 said:


> We don't need to make this more complicated than it is...


Then let's make it simple: He must be in compliance with the statewide handgun regulations, state hunting regulations, and other state laws as applicable. Therefore if he is not in compliance with any of the above, then he is in violation of the carrying a concealed weapon, a five year felony: 

_(2) A person shall not carry a pistol concealed on or about his or her person, or, whether concealed or otherwise, in a vehicle operated or occupied by the person, except in his or her dwelling house, place of business, or on other land possessed by the person, without a license to carry the pistol as provided by law and if licensed, shall not carry the pistol in a place or manner inconsistent with any restrictions upon such license._


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

he never stated that he would be carried concealed. you should be ok to carry a sidearm un-concealed while out with your dog on the state land as long as you make no attempt to take game.


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

mrblugil said:


> ...as I was going "up north" that I would *run a few rounds thru it*,nothing concealed an not shooting any "game"





jcurtis said:


> ...on the state land as long as you make no attempt to take game.


Or target shoot on state land. That too is a no-no. Not sure if you intend to or not but by what you wrote that's what it sounds like.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

mrblugil said:


> can I take sidearm in the bush when I take the dog for a run?


Let me try to make this answer simple and to the point, too many conflicting answers.

Yes as long as it exposed, *no hunting license is needed *with no attempt to take game, yes you can target practice (on public lands without license) as long as it is obvious that target practicing is the only reason your shooting.

Obviously other firearm laws must be obeyed, transportation in vehicle etc. There are some state game areas that target practicing is prohibited but it doesn't sound like those would effect you.

Hope that helps.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

You are correct and to answer this and expand on Boehrs answer, if you do not own the land, no license is needed to carry a pistol as long as it is exposed. However, keep in mind that should inclement weather occure and you cover it with a jacket, even partially or get into a vehicle, the pistol would be concealed, and the carrier would place himself in jeopardy unless he possessed a concealed pistol permit. Per Attorney General's opinion #3158, a holster, in plain view, is not considered concealed. Department of Natural Resources regulations require a person to have a valid Michigan hunting license if in an area inhabited by wildlife, while in possession of a firearm. This info is available on the MSP website regarding CCW laws.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

M1Garand said:


> Department of Natural Resources regulations require a person to have a valid Michigan hunting license if in an area inhabited by wildlife, while in possession of a firearm.


This has all been changed. New laws went into effect on this about 2 years ago. A hunting license is no longer needed just to be in possession of a firearm or while target shooting on state land.

As I mentioned before this has been discussed here in this forum. Maybe someone with one of the fast connections will do a search and come up with the threads.

Also, look at some of the Michigan gun msg boards. The people that helped bring about the "shall issue" CPL laws and the changes in the need for a hunting license will be quick to respond.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

alex-v said:


> This has all been changed. New laws went into effect on this about 2 years ago. A hunting license is no longer needed just to be in possession of a firearm or while target shooting on state land.


I wasn't aware of the recent DNR regulations changes regarding that part, that was what was on the MSP web site on CCW. The DNR site also links to that part. I guess they both need to update the info.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm actually glad that I read this guys. I've actually considered taking an un-concealed pistol up north in the U.P before outside of hunting season just for the thought of self protection in the wilderness. I never did though because I wasn't sure what the legal ramifications would be. Good read.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

Lets see, I am the DNR man, out on state land, seeing someone with a dog, during hunting season, without hunter orange, and he is carrying a sidearm, but isnt hunting...................

I would bet that you are gonna have a long talk with the me then............

besides, it is best to buy the license and help out our failing economy, thats why fees are going up because people arent paying to play !


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

hunt-n-fool said:


> Lets see, I am the DNR man, out on state land, seeing someone with a dog, during hunting season, without hunter orange, and he is carrying a sidearm, but isnt hunting...................
> 
> I would bet that you are gonna have a long talk with the me then............
> 
> besides, it is best to buy the license and help out our failing economy, thats why fees are going up because people arent paying to play !


You may be correct *if* it is hunting season but I take the post as it is not during small game or any other regular hunting season. I take it as he is up north during the summer during the period that dog can be out. There are few hunters that hunt small game with a handgun.

There are some people that do enjoy recreational shooting but don't hunt. However, if one hunts anyway there is a good chance they buy a license anyway.

I can tell you though even during hunting season their are many people out target practicing without a license (just haven't bought it yet or only deer hunt) which it is very obvious that they are target practicing. I never bothered them about a license or not but often chatted with them about guns and good hunting spots in the area. Also by target practicing I don't mean just walking through the woods plinking at trees, I mean at a safe location of their choosing and a target(s) set up.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Just to make sure that i am clear on this issue a holster is not considered concealing the weapon?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

WalleyeHunter811 said:


> Just to make sure that i am clear on this issue a holster is not considered concealing the weapon?




Correct, as long as the holster is exposed and not under a coat ect...

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37706-31584--,00.html


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

WalleyeHunter811 said:


> Just to make sure that i am clear on this issue a holster is not considered concealing the weapon?


Absolutely Correct!


----------



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

boehr said:


> Absolutely Correct!


 
you sure?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

JackAm said:


> you sure?



Yes we both are sure !!! 

The link I provided is to the hunting guide that states it is OK. This is based on Attorney General's opinion #3158 dated February 14, 1945, a gun in a holster, in plain view, is not considered concealed.


----------

